# Mary



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

After a tiring day, a commuter settled down in his seat and closed his eyes.
As the train rolled out of the station, a woman sitting next to him pulled out her cell phone.

She started talking in a loud voice: "Hi sweetheart. It's Mary. I'm on the train". "Yes, I know it's the six thirty and not the four thirty, but I had a long meeting". 
"No, honey, not with that Kevin from the accounting office. It was with the boss". 
"No sweetheart, you're the only one in my life". 
"Yes, I'm sure, cross my heart!"

Fifteen minutes later, she was still talking loudly. 
When the man sitting next to her had enough, he leaned over and said into the phone, "Mary, hang up the phone and come back to bed."

Mary doesn't use her cell phone in public any longer.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

I would love to do this to someone lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh yes ! :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

This must have happened for real somewhere at sometime!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Callum-TT said:


> I would love to do this to someone lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


And me too!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

